# mag dies in schematischer Form geschehen



## TheChabon

Entiendo las partes y más o menos entiendo el sentido general [_para claridad y brevedad, esto_ (la historia presentada en forma resumida) _se hace en forma esquemática, se considerarán primero_ etc.], pero no entiendo realmente cómo se están relacionando las partes en azul. 

Gracias por cualquier orientación. 

Eine Geschichte der hellenischen Töpferei in strenger Durchführung darf schon wegen des engen Rahmens, der dafür gesteckt wurde, nicht erwartet werden; auch genügt es für unseren Zweck nur gewisse entscheidende Momente derselben festzuhalten und zu bezeichnen. Der Uebersichtlichkeit und Kürze wegen mag diess in schematischer Form geschehen, mag zunächst das Stofflich-Technische, sodann der allgemeine formale Habitus, zuletzt das dekorative Element und der Bilderschmuck der Vasen in Betracht kommen.


----------



## kunvla

Hola:

Mi intento:

Der Uebersichtlichkeit  und Kürze wegen *mag* diess in schematischer Form *geschehen*,
_
Por claridad y brevedad, hagámoslo __en forma esquemática, ...

_*mag* ... *geschehen*  ~ _(que) se haga_, _supongamos que se hace, se hará_


*mag* *zunächst*  (<- pimero) das Stofflich-Technische, *sodann* (<- luego)  der  allgemeine formale Habitus, *zuletzt* (<- por último) das  dekorative Element und der  Bilderschmuck der Vasen *in  Betracht kommen*.

in Betracht kommen - _entrar en consideración_

*mag* ... *in **Betracht kommen* ~quizá:  _pongamos en/a consideración
_

PD: No pretendía traducirlo, solomente quería darte unas ideas de cómo  interpretarlo. Esperemos a que otros foreros te den mejores ideas.

Saludos


----------



## TheChabon

Clarísimo, gracias. ¿O sea que es lo mismo que si hubiera dicho:
_Para claridad y brevedad se hará esto en forma esquemática, considerando primero _(tal cosa, luego tal otra, finalmente etc.).?
o siendo más literal
_Para claridad y brevedad se hará esto en forma esquemática*;* se considerará primero_ (etc.) ?

Der Uebersichtlichkeit und Kürze wegen mag diess in schematischer Form geschehen, mag zunächst das Stofflich-Technische, sodann der allgemeine formale Habitus, zuletzt das dekorative Element und der Bilderschmuck der Vasen in Betracht kommen.


----------



## kunvla

TheChabon said:


> Clarísimo, gracias. ¿O sea que es lo mismo que si hubiera dicho:
> _Para claridad y brevedad se hará esto en forma esquemática, considerando primero _(tal cosa, luego tal otra, finalmente etc.).?
> o siendo más literal
> _Para claridad y brevedad se hará esto en forma esquemática*;* se considerará primero_ (etc.) ?
> 
> Der Uebersichtlichkeit und Kürze wegen mag diess in schematischer Form geschehen, mag zunächst das Stofflich-Technische, sodann der allgemeine formale Habitus, zuletzt das dekorative Element und der Bilderschmuck der Vasen in Betracht kommen.



Creo que sí lo tienes claro.


----------



## TheChabon

Recién ahora lo entendí --_schematischer_ quiere decir literalmente 'en forma de esquema, sistemáticamente, en un punteo de temas', y lo que sigue es la explicación del esquema, por eso repite el _mag_. 

_Para claridad y brevedad se hará esto en forma de esquema_ [?]_* :* se considerará primero_ (etc.) 

Gracias de vuelta, realmente no entendía esto para nada.


----------



## kunvla

TheChabon said:


> Recién ahora lo entendí --_schematischer_ quiere decir literalmente 'en forma de esquema, sistemáticamente, en un punteo de temas', y lo que sigue es la explicación del esquema, por eso repite el _mag_.
> 
> _Para claridad y brevedad se hará esto en forma de esquema_ [?]_* :* se considerará primero_ (etc.)
> 
> Gracias de vuelta, realmente no entendía esto para nada.



Wörterbuchartikel aus dem WDG

*schemạtisch*  /_Adj._/ 〈_griech._〉  
*1.*  /_entsprechend der  Bedeutung von_ Schema/ _in der Art eines Schemas_: eine s.  Darstellung; etw. s. darstellen; eine s. Zeichnung; die Kurven auf der  Abbildung, die Prozentzahlen in der Tabelle zeigen s. die Entwicklung  und die Abhängigkeit der Fakten voneinander


----------

